#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Islamchat

## imientanoet

Salaamoealikoem lieve broeders en zusters...

Hierbij wil ik jullie mee de delen dat er een Islamitische chat site is.Vele chat site's accepteren niet dat er zo veel over is Islam word gesproken..
De meeste bezoeker van die chat sites zijn toch "moslims" bepaalde chats profileren zich zelfs tot dingen die echt tot de zondes behoren in de islam..
Maar omdat er of te weinig kennis is over islam of omdat chaytaan heel de tijd bezig is met deze mensen zien de meesten de gevaren niet van zulke sites en velen besseffen pas later hoe gevaarlijk het was om naar zulke chats te gaan..

Als alternatief bestaat er sinds een tijd een islamchat die puur is bedoeld om van mekaar te leren wat islam betreft. vragen stellen en antwoorden geven voor zover het kan en islam quiz die het ook mogelijk maakt om zonder te weten meer over islam te leren spelenderwijs..<http://www.cgichat.epiknet.org/>Daar moet je dan als channel invullen: #al-islam of via de site bij channel #al-islam dan op login drukken.vergeet niet een nicknaam te geven <http://www.al-islam.o-f.com/>Als je laatste site gaat gebruiken moet je wel bij een schermpje die er verschijnt wanneer de pagina aan het laden is op yes drukken waarna je je nickname invule en op verbinden klikt. Maar mocht het zo zijn dat je niet via laatste adres kunt inloggen gebruik eerste adres die doet het altijd ik hoop bij deze mijn plicht te hebben gedaan richting mijn broeders en zusters namelijk de mounkar die we zien proberen te veranderen en doe ik in mijn beurt door jullie naar deze leerzaam chat te verwijzen .. bij channel #al-islam dan op login drukken.vergeet niet een nicknaam te geven..!




Wasalaam alaykoum warahmatou allah wabarakatouh..

ps..
Alle reacties zijn welkom

----------

